# Mouse does not function in X

## Ateo

Hi,

I've run into an issue with my mouse when I launch X. The cursor appears but moving the mouse does not move the cursor nor do either of the buttons work.

I've tried 2 different known working mice. I've tried 2 known working mother boards. I have PS2 mouse support enabled in the BIOS and compiled into the kernel (2.6.0).

Here is my XF86Config mouse configuration:

```

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier  "Mouse0"

Driver      "mouse"

Option      "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

Screen         0  "Screen0" 0 0

InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

When I list the contents of /dev/input, this is the output:

```

root@n00b / # ls /dev/input/

mice  mouse0

```

The content of dmesg concerning mouse detection is:

```

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

```

Considering the output of dmesg, do I need ISA support in the kernel?

Aside from verifying the hardware's integrity, I've also tried various configurations for the input device section for the mouse in XF86Config but none work. I'm beginning to think it's the mouse driver but I'm not sure. I've not loaded X using kernel 2.4.2 on this install to know for sure if the 2.6 mouse driver is bugged on my install.

I should also mention that when I installed Gentoo, the LiveCD echoed that the mouse was located at /dev/psaux (an option I have tried setting).... I was also informed that if I do

```

cat /dev/psaux

```

and nothing is echoed, there is an issue with whatever device is connected to /dev/psaux. Well, when I cat /dev/psaux, the box just hangs (it doesn't freeze, just hangs). Am I missing something somewhere?

----------

## GentooBox

do this:

```

xf86cfg -textmode

```

and configure your XF86config file that way.

this is my mouse section:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>         Identifier  "Mouse0"
> ...

 

you can also use /dev/mouse

----------

## Helena

 *-Amoeba- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Considering the output of dmesg, do I need ISA support in the kernel?
> 
> 

 No you don't. However, I think in XF86Config you have switch to /dev/input/mice.

----------

## GentooBox

Do you have mouse support compiled into your kernel ?

remember to move the mouse then you do a "cat /dev/psaux"

press CTRL + C to stop it. and if the console looks all jerky after that, then do this in the console:

```
reset
```

----------

## Ateo

Thanks for everyone's input. I'll give all suggestions a go a little later today and I'll edit this reply with my results.

Juan

----------

## kwiqsilver

I was under the impression that /dev/input/mice and /dev/input/mouseX were USB only. On every PS/2 system I've used, I always used /dev/mouse (a symlink to /dev/psaux). Did they change that with 2.6?

If not, I say recheck the kernel config (just in case), and try /dev/psaux again.

----------

## Helena

 *kwiqsilver wrote:*   

> I was under the impression that /dev/input/mice and /dev/input/mouseX were USB only. On every PS/2 system I've used, I always used /dev/mouse (a symlink to /dev/psaux). Did they change that with 2.6?
> 
> If not, I say recheck the kernel config (just in case), and try /dev/psaux again.

 No I don't think the 2.6 kernel has changed that (although several other things have changed). You may well be right in this, and my post reflects that I mostly use USB mice. However, it was not completely clear to me that Amoeba indeed has a PS/2 mouse, although reading it back the post does suggest so.. My post may therefore be inappropriate, I apologize if that's the case.

----------

## Ateo

 *Helena wrote:*   

>  *kwiqsilver wrote:*   I was under the impression that /dev/input/mice and /dev/input/mouseX were USB only. On every PS/2 system I've used, I always used /dev/mouse (a symlink to /dev/psaux). Did they change that with 2.6?
> 
> If not, I say recheck the kernel config (just in case), and try /dev/psaux again. No I don't think the 2.6 kernel has changed that (although several other things have changed). You may well be right in this, and my post reflects that I mostly use USB mice. However, it was not completely clear to me that Amoeba indeed has a PS/2 mouse, although reading it back the post does suggest so.. My post may therefore be inappropriate, I apologize if that's the case.

 

Yes. For this particular box, I am employing a PS/2 mouse. Sorry if I left that ambiguous. I have been thinking about using my Logitech wireless keyboard/mouse (it's currently being used by another computer but I'd definately swap them if anyone thinks I might have better success). The infared device for this keyboard/mouse is a PS/2 connection for the keyboard and USB for the mouse....

----------

## Ateo

 *kwiqsilver wrote:*   

> I was under the impression that /dev/input/mice and /dev/input/mouseX were USB only. On every PS/2 system I've used, I always used /dev/mouse (a symlink to /dev/psaux). Did they change that with 2.6?
> 
> If not, I say recheck the kernel config (just in case), and try /dev/psaux again.

 

There is only one location in the kernel that I am aware of where you add PS2 mouse support. It is device drivers -> input device support. There, I have the following selected:

```
[*] Mice

<*> PS/2 mouse
```

Is there another menu I am not seeing/not aware of? Do I need bus mouse support as selectable from devide drivers -> character devices -> Mice?

This is kernel 2.6.0, in case anyone wonders. =)

----------

## hackerError

have you tried IMPS/2 rather tham ImPS/2

All caps?

Case sensitivity perhaps...

----------

## Ateo

Yes, I have tried IMP/2. That was my original setting until suggested to try ImPS/2..

Thanks anyways...

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Helena

 *-Amoeba- wrote:*   

> There is only one location in the kernel that I am aware of where you add PS2 mouse support. It is device drivers -> input device support. There, I have the following selected:
> 
> ```
> [*] Mice
> 
> ...

 It keeps puzzling me, so in my 2.6.0 kernel installation, I decided to plug in a second mouse via the PS/2 port and guess what... it simply worked!

Now about the kernel, there's sure a whole lot of options in that and to me it seems that you've selected the right options. However in theory there could be other hardware dependencies which trouble things. I can only offer you my kernel config and X config as an example, Let me just list the relevant portion of /etc/X11/XF86Config:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

and a little further on:

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

#

# modifications to file generated by 'XFree86 -configure'

#

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

#   Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

#   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

#

# end modifications

#

EndSection
```

HTH

----------

## Ateo

 :Mad: 

Dammit. None of the help everyone is so kindly giving helps. ARRRG!!!  I can't think of anything else that would inhibit the mouse from functioning as it should.

Helena, it seems I am certainly missing a configuration somewhere. But where that "somewhere" is is the mystery. I KNOW PS/2 mouse support is built into the kernel. I KNOW I have PS/2 mouse support enable in my MB bios. I've configured XF86Config so many times with so many different configs, I could probably configure it with my hands tied behind my back. The kernel? Well, I've recompiled it a couple dozen times within the last couple of days.

Oh also, if I try installing a USB mouse, dmesg dumps this:

```
usb 1-1: device not accepting address 3, error -110

hub 1-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 1.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?

hub 1-0:1.0: new USB device on port 1, assigned address 4

usb 1-1: device not accepting address 4, error -110

hub 1-0:1.0: new USB device on port 1, assigned address 5

usb 1-1: device not accepting address 5, error -110
```

I KNOW I have USB support because I have a fully functional SCSI ORB drive utilizing 1 of my 2 USB ports....... However, I am not sure if I've compiled the correct requirements for a USB mouse for they might be different from all the kernel requirements for a SCSI ORB drive via USB...

Also, are we talking about the same kernel here, version 2.6.0?

----------

## Ateo

I decided to try my Logitech PS/2 KB/USB Mouse combo and the USB detected it and assigned it a port. However, I'm too tired to deal with this tonight. Hasta luego....

----------

## Helena

 *-Amoeba- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dammit. None of the help everyone is so kindly giving helps. ARRRG!!!  I can't think of anything else that would inhibit the mouse from functioning as it should.
> 
> Helena, it seems I am certainly missing a configuration somewhere. But where that "somewhere" is is the mystery. I KNOW PS/2 mouse support is built into the kernel. I KNOW I have PS/2 mouse support enable in my MB bios. I've configured XF86Config so many times with so many different configs, I could probably configure it with my hands tied behind my back. The kernel? Well, I've recompiled it a couple dozen times within the last couple of days.
> ...

 To answer the last question: yes we are. Well I'm sorry, it seems like you've tried anything I can think of. I will try to help you in further debugging if you want, but right now I'm out of ideas...   :Sad: 

----------

## kwiqsilver

For USB mice you also need to select some other options. I know one is "usb hid device" (not sure where it is). I'll check my kernel setup tonight and post the others.

For the PS/2 problem. 1) the "imps/2" label is not case sensitive, so that's not the issue. 2) try running "XFree86 -configure" and letting it find your mouse for you.

----------

## Helena

 *kwiqsilver wrote:*   

> For USB mice you also need to select some other options. I know one is "usb hid device" (not sure where it is). I'll check my kernel setup tonight and post the others.
> 
> For the PS/2 problem. 1) the "imps/2" label is not case sensitive, so that's not the issue. 2) try running "XFree86 -configure" and letting it find your mouse for you.

 

Sorry, I assssumed you had already read http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/desktop.xml

----------

## Ateo

 *Helena wrote:*   

>  *kwiqsilver wrote:*   For USB mice you also need to select some other options. I know one is "usb hid device" (not sure where it is). I'll check my kernel setup tonight and post the others.
> 
> For the PS/2 problem. 1) the "imps/2" label is not case sensitive, so that's not the issue. 2) try running "XFree86 -configure" and letting it find your mouse for you. 
> 
> Sorry, I assssumed you had already read http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/desktop.xml

 

You've assumed correctly. I read every install doc before and during an install. I take RTFM to heart bros.   :Laughing: 

I'll run XFree86 -configure and hope it finds my mouse. I'll also give the kernel a check to ensure the USB hid option is set....

On a side note, my USB mouse was recognized by the kernel and assigned a USB port number....

----------

## kai.b

 *-Amoeba- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dammit. None of the help everyone is so kindly giving helps. ARRRG!!!  I can't think of anything else that would inhibit the mouse from functioning as it should.
> 
> (...)
> ...

 

I spend about 3 hours checking my kernel 2.6.4 config, xfree config, forum, bugzilla, compiling, checking again... until google took me to http://www.spinics.net/lists/kernel/msg243780.html: 2.6 kernel, usb-storage and ps2 mouse problem   :Idea: 

Remove any usb-storage device [hd|stick|camera|card reader?|...], reboot, check your mouse, try plugging the device when your desired runlevel has been reached... HTH

kai

----------

